# East Mids Meet #15 Went to the Seaside! ** Pics On Pg 3! **



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

Right, for something different the next Sunday meet will be a trip to Skegness, and back  Fish and chips on the seafront and the obligotary game of crazy golf.

It's going to be on Sunday 3rd June and I think we'll need to meet at 9:30am for a 10am start. I reccon 2 hours to get there as it's about 80 miles so should be there for lunchtime, few hours there and then back for early evening.

*Meeting Point;

The Snipe at Sutton 
Alfreton Road, Sutton-In-Ashfield, Nottinghamshire NG17 1JE*

EDIT - More info!

Ok, looks like the plan is to leave The Snipe for 10am as planned. We will then have a pick up point at Sleaford at 11a. I think there is a Homebase store not too far off the main route where I suggest to wait for 15 - 20 mins for anyone to arrive there before leaving again.

So the meet point will be at 11am:

Homebase Ltd 
Shorehan Rd, Northgate, Sleaford, Lincolnshire NG34 7AQ

Then onto Skegness for half 12 ish for lunch, and crazy golf

Leaving time from Skegness will be decided as we wish tomorrow. I might end up stopping for food when I get back to the Snipe so if anyone wants to join then great.

I think the route home will be the alternate way to getting there going via Lincoln which is a faster road for coming back on.

Would really be nice to get a load of us on this one, make it a sight driving there and _trying_ to park, so who's up for this one?

Nick


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

I am up for it Nick  , will meet you en-route somewhere if thats OK, cause I will be just outside Caistor [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Sara


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Could be good for this, leave it with me. :wink:


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

Nick sounds good, will have to confirm closer the date.

Ant


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Are Northerners allowed to this Nick? :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

mav696 said:


> Are Northerners allowed to this Nick? :wink:


Everybody is welcome to join in.

I there is enough interest then we could maybe have another meet and pick up point along the way.

Nick


----------



## ade2005 (Jan 2, 2005)

I would like to come along but need to book a day off work.

So I would realy need it to be confirmed as happening idealy.


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

ill be up for it, espesh if you bing VAG.COM with you 

ill be off anyways, so what better way to fill the day than a trip to skeggy


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sounds good people.

This event is going to happen as far as I'm concerned. So consider it confirmed and get the day booked off if you need to 

Nick


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Nick,

Can you let me know your route, I will be at Brandy Wharf in Linolnshire, will meet up with you 

Sara


----------



## bigtony (May 5, 2007)

hi nick
would love to tag along how far are you from lichfield could you tell me the postcode of the pub please 
thanks tony


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Nick

Do you know a route for your trip, I want to meet up with you somewhere  
Sara


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

bigtony said:


> hi nick
> would love to tag along how far are you from lichfield could you tell me the postcode of the pub please
> thanks tony


Postcode is in the top post with the pub address 

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sara G said:


> Nick
> 
> Do you know a route for your trip, I want to meet up with you somewhere
> Sara


Not planned it yet, I'm afraid. I'll see if I can have a look at this on Sunday when I've got time and will post up then for you.

Nick


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Nem said:


> Sara G said:
> 
> 
> > Nick
> ...


Have you got a route planned yet Nick?

It looks as though I'll be coming down for this.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi everyone.

I 'think' the route will be basically:

Mansfield,
Newark,
Sleaford,
Coningsby,
Skegness.

That seems the best route, but does miss out Lincoln tho. although that may be better for a cruise as it may not be so busy.

How about a meeting point at Sleaford somewhere? Then anyone from Lincoln can drive down to Sleaford and it's not too far away? Prob be meeting at Sleaford for about 11am I think.

Thoughts people?

Nick


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

not long now! hopefully the weather will be better than this weekend


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Nick, I'm going to Brighton on Staurday so I think its going to be a bit ambitious to then make the cruise to Skegness too....  

Sorry.  But - I expect photos and a write up please... :wink:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Sorry Nick, going o have to cry off from this one. Work have claimed me.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Ok, looks like the plan is to leave The Snipe for 10am as planned. We will then have a pick up point at Sleaford at 11a. I think there is a Homebase store not too far off the main route where I suggest to wait for 15 - 20 mins for anyone to arrive there before leaving again.

So the meet point will be at 11am:

*Homebase Ltd
Shorehan Rd, Northgate, Sleaford, Lincolnshire NG34 7AQ *

Then onto Skegness for half 12 ish for lunch, and crazy golf 

Leaving time from Skegness will be decided as we wish tomorrow. I might end up stopping for food when I get back to the Snipe so if anyone wants to join then great.

I think the route home will be the alternate way to getting there going via Lincoln which is a faster road for coming back on.

See you all in the morning.

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well thanks to Roger and Steve for coming along today. Also to Craig for coming for the half hour chat at the start, and also to Jane for the same at Sleaford. Shame those two couldn't make the actual cruise as it was a blast!

To say how sunny it was this morning it was quite suprising at how different it was in Skegness. We literally saw the "Welcome to Skegness" sign on the roadside and the fog came cown within a few minutes! So strange.

We ended up staying just under 2 hours having a wander and the promised fish and chips. (Note to self: don't have the large chips, sausage, and beans again. It's very large  ) We did have a stoll down the sea front, but due to the mist we couldn't even see the water from the top of the beach. Eventually from the end of the pier we did see the sea itself although the wind made us come back down rather quickley.

The cruise back was also in wonderful sunshine, well it was literally 5 miles outside Skegness anyway. Roger took the lead and took us back down some new roads which my satnav did not have and ketp telling me to turn round. We ended up with a nice blast through Tuxford and back to the Snipe where we have started eariler that morning.

We stopped for an hour in the pub for a few drinks and a spot of food, although I was still rather full from lunch  A quick vag-com for Steve later and we decided to go for a quick demo of my car. Half way back up the road it went pop, as it seems to do everytime I try and show it off. We limped back the half mile to the pub to find the pipe blown off the top end of the charge pipe. Screwdriver out of the boot and within 5 mins it was all fixed again 

Anyway, thanks again for those who came, and to those who didn't you missed a very good day out!



























































































Nick


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

that was proberbly the largest chips ever seen!!

a Big thankyou to nick for the VAGcom, sorted my alram bleep and auto locking out 

was a good day out, shame the woman in the porcshe didnt think so as she seemed intent on killing herself.

ive out my pics on face book, ill send them onto you.

was good to have a run out on some open roads, even if you remap seemed to have taken a day off 

cheers for the spin out in yours, held the road amazing round those round abouts, and sets off pretty sharpish from lights, when all its pipes stay on 

looking forward to the 14th.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks like you had a good time Nick.

Sorry we couldnt make it, but at the moment my priority is prepping the car ready for the Le Mans and Ring trips: I've only one weekend left and the Saturday is going to be spent at APS getting the ride height fixed ( I do hope so!)

And when i get back there is only one weekend to the car ready for EvenTT07!

Dave


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

Nick

Sorry could not make it, saturday night turned into sunday morning so was not in a legal state to sit behind a wheel 

I understand the effort put in to arrange the meets, I know this is a poor excuse however at least itâ€™s the honest one!


----------

